# Hey Swede, convert of die?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To our resident Swede, I am curious to know if he's received a letter through the door recently.
Jihadis send LETTERS to EU civilians ordering them to convert or die

Folks, this is ballsy. They are threatening to decapitate people IN THEIR OWN HOMES if they don't convert.
Can you imagine this in the US?
******** would be posting their schedules on their own doors to allow for an appointment.
During their time at home, they'd be locked and loaded.
During their time away, they'd be hunting *********, locked and loaded.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That shit ill come here too in the near future.
This administration is turning this once great country into a third world shithole with the importation of all that garbage who WILL STAB us in the back.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> .......... all that garbage who WILL STAB in the back.


He'll be wearing 230 grain copper clads if I see him first.............

And he'll chill right quick. Don't take long to get to sidewalk temperature.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I'm already an advocate of MOLON LABE, so I guess I'll have to add: MOLON CONVERT-ME, bitches!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol, why am I not scared? Because this is neither sticks nor stones. 

And, there is one thing that is not in the article, well, not all of it, you see one can pay a tax to them instead of beheading.. and in the bottom the bank account to a swedish bank is presented for those that wish to pay money 

It might not be the best & brightest that made this letter


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Here kitty kitty. Got something for you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Lol, why am I not scared? Because this is neither sticks nor stones.
> 
> And, there is one thing that is not in the article, well, not all of it, you see one can pay a tax to them instead of beheading.. and in the bottom the bank account to a swedish bank is presented for those that wish to pay money
> 
> It might not be the best & brightest that made this letter


So, not much official response to this?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> So, not much official response to this?


No, and why should it be, its a paper some few got and the police mayby investigaste, official responce to a vide unrealistic random deaththreat? I assume they check out the bank account, but other then that it is just nonsence.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mmmkay


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kind of like the local deer declaring war on all cars. They may damage a few but they would all get run over.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That even made me chuckle after a 12 pint night dreaming of lunkers


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> That shit ill come here too in the near future.
> This administration is turning this once great country into a third world shithole with the importation of all that garbage who WILL STAB us in the back.


Not if you stab them first...


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> To our resident Swede, I am curious to know if he's received a letter through the door recently.
> Jihadis send LETTERS to EU civilians ordering them to convert or die
> 
> Folks, this is ballsy. They are threatening to decapitate people IN THEIR OWN HOMES if they don't convert.
> ...


Yep ... and ******** make the US great. I was actually thinking that I would do this exact thing before I finished reading. Yeah, come try this at my house. I need the target practice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They don't have to make the threats in America, our public schools are converting them slowly and quietly in the back round.

Students practice calligraphy by writing There is no god but Allah | Fox News


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm interested.... They can come to my house and tell me why I need to convert...:icon_surprised:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think they would be like the mormons. If you come to my house and knock on the door and I don't know you,I usually answer it with a 9mm in my hand. Mormons don't bother me anymore.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> They don't have to make the threats in America, our public schools are converting them slowly and quietly in the back round.
> 
> Students practice calligraphy by writing There is no god but Allah | Fox News


Please tell me Scotty is real, cause I need him to beam me up.

"What luck for rulers that men do not think".
Adolf Hitler, a freely elected politician.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Lol, why am I not scared? Because this is neither sticks nor stones.
> 
> And, there is one thing that is not in the article, well, not all of it, you see one can pay a tax to them instead of beheading.. and in the bottom the bank account to a swedish bank is presented for those that wish to pay money
> 
> It might not be the best & brightest that made this letter


Haha the swede is drunk off his ass, trust me I know what it looks like. But who could blame him, his country is off its rocker and terror is coming.

I agree with all the "merican" posts.. not on my watch.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha the swede is drunk off his ass, trust me I know what it looks like. But who could blame him, his country is off its rocker and terror is coming.
> 
> I agree with all the "merican" posts.. not on my watch.


The Rancher beat me to it.:eagerness:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> No, and why should it be, its a paper some few got and the police maybe investigate, official response to a video unrealistic random death threat? I assume they check out the bank account, but other then that it is just nonsense.


Denial ain't just a river in Egypt, Swede.
Start paying attention now, or suffer the consequences later.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess they can't chop your head off if it's firmly planted in the sand.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Lol, why am I not scared? Because this is neither sticks nor stones.
> 
> And, there is one thing that is not in the article, well, not all of it, you see one can pay a tax to them instead of beheading.. and in the bottom the bank account to a swedish bank is presented for those that wish to pay money
> 
> It might not be the best & brightest that made this letter


The tax they require is called the "jizia". Also, if you decide to pay the tax, you are subjugated by the Muslims. I will not bow down nor kneel to no one.. I preffer death than to serve those scumbags and i will never ever have respect for the goat humping, child molesting muhhamad prophet of islime, may he rot in hell.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> That shit ill come here too in the near future.
> This administration is turning this once great country into a third world shithole with the importation of all that garbage who WILL STAB us in the back.


 Isn't that just like a Muslim terrorist...bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that gun permit applications on Sweden have gone way up. If I didn't already carry that would sure make me start.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Lol, why am I not scared? Because this is neither sticks nor stones.
> 
> And, there is one thing that is not in the article, well, not all of it, you see one can pay a tax to them instead of beheading.. and in the bottom the bank account to a swedish bank is presented for those that wish to pay money
> 
> It might not be the best & brightest that made this letter


It wouldn't be a very bright idea to be walking up to people's home in my area attaching something to the door.

It would be a good way for them to start pushing daisies


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My cameras would catch them if I didn't. After receiving a note like that I would "be in mortal fear" and take approapate actions. The idiots better pray the cops find them before I do. This is America and I do carry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would have reprimanded the dogs for not eating them before they got to the door, let alone letting them put their putrid hand on it.
They are welcome to try their jihad at my place.
Will get buried face down with bacon stuffed in their mouth.
I Will let the dogs eat whatever in present in the crotch area, depriving them of the essential tools to satisfy their 72 virgin goats.
Yes the dogs will eat shit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Denial ain't just a river in Egypt, Swede.
> Start paying attention now, or suffer the consequences later.


Honestly, this was sooner than I expected...
SWEDEN: MUSLIM MIGRANTS BATTER GAY MAN TO DEATH

When will you start considering this a real threat?


----------

